# Giải pháp khắc phục đau vai gáy khi ngủ



## Chin Chin (17/4/19)

Khó chịu và mất ngủ hằng đêm vì đau mỏi vai gáy, để khắc phục tình trạng này bạn cần phải có những giải pháp đúng chuẩn và lâu dài, tránh các biện pháp giảm đau nhất thời nhưng lại mang đến những hậu quả xấu sau này.




Giải Pháp Khắc Phục Đau Vai Gáy Khi Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*Nguyên nhân gây đau vai gáy là gì?*
Đau vai gáy là hiện tượng đau nhức cơ xương khớp vùng vai và gáy, có liên quan chặt chẽ đến mạch máu ở vùng này, khiến cho việc quay đầu hay quay cổ trở nên khó khăn.. Có nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến hiện tượng đau vai gáy như:

Rối loạn tuần hoàn, thiếu máu ở vùng cột sống

Sự kéo giãn của dây thần kinh quá mức gây ra rối loạn chức năng thân kinh ở vùng vai gáy làm co cứng cục bộ của các dây thần kinh cơ gây đau nhức.

Tư thế ngồi, nằm ngủ không đúng.

Cơ thể bị nhiễm lạnh do dầm mưa, tắm vào ban đêm, ngồi lâu trước quạt,... làm giảm lượng oxy cung cấp cho các tế bào gây thiếu máu và tê mỏi vai, gáy.

Quá trình lão hóa tự nhiên do tuổi tác cao, mạch máu giảm tính đàn hồi khiến cho việc lưu thông máu đến các vùng cơ bị hạn chế.

Các bệnh liên quan đến cột sống như thoái hóa cột sống, loãng xương,...

*Dấu hiệu cảnh báo cho người đau vai gáy*
Dấu hiệu đầu tiên đó là cơn đau cơ vùng cổ gáy, vai và phần lưng trên.

Việc quay đầu trở nên khó khăn, chỉ quay được một bên, không thể quay về phía sau.

Sờ nhẹ vào vùng vai gáy nhưng lại có cảm giác đau rõ ràng.

Khi bị nặng hơn sẽ ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và việc ăn uống, việc vận động sẽ bị hạn chế sự linh hoạt.

Khi bị đau quá mức, những hành động nhẹ nhàng cũng sẽ gây đau, lúc này nên đi khám bác sĩ ngay nhé.

*Một số giải pháp khắc phục đau vai gáy khi ngủ*

*1. Sử dụng gối cao su non hoặc cao su thiên nhiên*
Khi ngủ, vùng vai và gáy bị ảnh hưởng trực tiếp bởi chiếc gối nằm, các chuyên gia đều khuyên răng, gối có chất liệu từ cao su thiên nhiên hoặc cao su non rất tốt cho người bị đau mỏi. Chất liệu cao su có độ đàn hồi và bền bỉ cao, được thiết kế nhiều mẫu mã và có cấu nâng đỡ tối ưu, ôm sát vùng đầu, cổ của bạn khi nằm. Ngoài ra, cao su còn có độ êm ái mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và giấc ngủ êm dịu hơn.




Gối cao su thiên niên an toàn cho sức khỏe và đàn hồi cao - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Thay đổi tư thế nằm ngủ*
Hai tư thế ngủ được đánh giá cao trong việc điều trị đau vai gáy là tư thế nằm ngửa và nằm nghiêng một bên.

*Nằm ngửa:* sức ép được phân bổ đều trên cơ thể, cơ thể được thả lỏng tuyệt đối và cột sống được cố định thẳng. Nên đặt thêm một chiếc gối nhỏ ở dưới cổ, một chiếc gối lớn, phẳng dưới đầu gối, và cuối cùng là một chiếc khăn được cuộn lại kê ở phần lưng dưới bụng. Phương pháp này sẽ giúp chống đỡ xương sống của bạn và hỗ trợ cho máu lưu thông bình thường.

*Nằm nghiêng: *Tư thế này rất tốt cho sức khỏe từ hệ tiêu hóa, tuần hoàn đến các khớp xương cổ, vai, cột sống. Lưu ý, ở tư thế này bạn nên chọn một chiếc gối đủ cao để phần xương cổ không bị gập xuống hoặc nếu gối quá cao cổ sẽ bị gập về phía còn lại. Hãy đặt thêm một chiếc gối lớn và mềm mại ở giữa 2 chân, việc này sẽ làm giảm áp lực lên khớp đầu gối.




Tư thế ngủ đúng cho người đau vai gáy - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Thực hiện vật lý trị liệu tại nhà*
Ngoài việc lựa chọn đúng tư thế ngủ thì hằng ngày bạn nên dành một ít thời gian để thực hiện các bài tập vật lý trị liệu cho vai, cổ. Những bài tập này tương đối đơn giản và dễ làm nhưng lại mang đến hiệu quả cao. Cách này chỉ giúp hạn chế đau mỏi chứ không trị được tận gốc nhé.




Giải Pháp Khắc Phục Đau Vai Gáy Khi Ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*Cách phòng chống đau mỏi vai gáy:*
Thường xuyên vận động, tập thể dục, hạn chế ngồi lâu một chỗ. Đối với những bạn làm việc văn phòng, học tập thì nên cách 1 -2 tiếng, đứng dậy đi lại xung quanh để tránh cơ vai bị co rút gây đau mỏi.

Không được dầm mưa hay để cơ thể bị nhiễm lạnh, không nên tắm gội quá khuya.

Ngồi, nằm đúng tư thế, khi ngủ kê gối thấp hoặc vừa phải, nằm thẳng lưng.

Ăn uống khoa học, hợp lý, bổ sung các khoáng chất như: Calci, kali, vitamin B, C, E,…

Không nên có thói quen bẻ cổ, lắc cổ và tránh mang vác nặng.






Các loại thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe xương​
Thegioinem.com​


----------

